# Odom + O'neal or KG?



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just wondering who you guys would rather have here, if we could have our choice.

I would personally take Odom + Jermaine O'neal over just KG. Reason being is we have two good / great players rather then just one great player. Seems like these days you can't just have two superstars to win it all. Of course I don't believe there would be a greater superstar combo then Kobe and KG.

If we did get O'neal with Odom, I wonder what position they would play. I'd say O'neal would be our Center, with Odom staying at PF. I'd say we have a decent shot at getting O'neal without giving up Odom.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't think we will get JO without including Odom in the trade, but if we could pull that off, I would gladly take it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If Odom has to go i would only give him up for KG. If we have to give up Bynum and Odom for JO then i say no.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I think there may be a chance. Pacers are looking like their going to start over, and what better way to start over then getting a young Center, that _could_ be the next big thing.

Will be interesting to see this off-season on the moves Lakers take.

I know personally I wouldn't do Odom for O'neal straight up.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

talking economic cost, the obvious choice is LO and Jermaine. a trio of Kobe-Lamar-JO would make us instant title contenders.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

If Mitch can pull off in in getting JO and still keep LO. I would consider him genius!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm not the biggest fan of JO. He is too injury prone and soft on offense.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think if we can get Jo and keep Lamar, that would be the trade to make. Kobe-Lamar-JO would be a tough trio to beat.

But damn I want to see Garnet in Purple and Gold.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> I think if we can get Jo and keep Lamar, that would be the trade to make. Kobe-Lamar-JO would be a tough trio to beat.
> 
> But damn I want to see Garnet in Purple and Gold.


I agree. I would personally take O'Neal and Odom over KG because you look at it from this stand point...What if KG or Kobe were to get hurt and miss a few months of the season..Our season is finished but if Odom or JO goes down...We aren't out just yet we still would have our depth..


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

It has to be KG over anybody. O'Neal + Lamar or just JO would be our backup plan if we failed to land Garnett. Quite frankly I'm not sure we'd be all that much better if we had JO and Odom next to Kobe. *Talent aside, the fact is that Jermaine O'Neal, like Tracy McGrady, hasn't had a lot of post-season success in his career and it's pretty hard to live up to Phil and Kobe's expectations when you are not quite sure what you're doing.* *Garnett doesn't have much post-season success either but he has a championship drive that's comparable to Bryant.*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Eternal said:


> I think there may be a chance. Pacers are looking like their going to start over, and what better way to start over then getting a young Center, that _could_ be the next big thing.
> 
> Will be interesting to see this off-season on the moves Lakers take.
> 
> *I know personally I wouldn't do Odom for O'neal straight up.*



Thats crazy talk.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You know, first I said that I'd prefer Kobe, JO and Odom because of the versatility of the offense and how it would allow Odom so much more freedom.

However, looking at this again...Kobe and KG would just be insane. That would be the best duo in the league. Better than Wade/Shaq, AI/Carmelo, Duncan/Parker and Nash/Amare.

I mean, at the end of the game...who the hell does the other team cover? Either KG or Kobe has to be covered by one man, and both players will destroy anyone in single coverage. The only thing that would worry me would be lack of depth. We'd need to land a PG like Charlie Bell or Maurice Williams, and guys like Walton, Radmanovic, Evans and Turiaf would have to step up their games.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'll take Odom and JO for sure.
> 
> I think landing a 2nd star would actually propel Odom to an All-Star caliber player. With less attention on him, he'd have much more freedom in the offense and many more chances for easy baskets.
> 
> Kobe/Odom/JO is a championship caliber team, even if they are surrounded by mediocre role players. With Kobe and KG, we'd still need 3-5 very dependable role players.


The Lakers already have multiple dependable role players. That's been their biggest strength all season. *The difference is that the current makeup of the team requires the Luke Walton's, Mo Evans, and Ronny Turiaf's to be more than just role players.* Kobe and Garnett would provide the safest foundation and core for this team. They wouldn't need to worry as much or rely on oft injured players like Lamar and Jermaine O'Neal to consistently help Kobe.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> The Lakers already have multiple dependable role players. That's been their biggest strength all season. *The difference is that the current makeup of the team requires the Luke Walton's, Mo Evans, and Ronny Turiaf's to be more than just role players.* Kobe and Garnett would provide the safest foundation and core for this team. They wouldn't need to worry as much or rely on oft injured players like Lamar and Jermaine O'Neal to consistently help Kobe.


Agreed.
\But don't stop there; why not get another durable player(like Artest)?

Try this --->The KING OF ALL TRADES!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The One said:


> Agreed.
> \But don't stop there; why not get another durable player(like Artest)?
> 
> Try this --->The KING OF ALL TRADES!!!!!


wow. Not bad!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe, Lamar & JO >>>>>>>>>> Kobe + KG


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

everybody already said what i wanted to say, so i'll just say





3 heads are better than 2


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

A healthy (*JOLO*) is better then a healthy Kg alone.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

nguyen_milan said:


> Kobe, Lamar & JO >>>>>>>>>> Kobe + KG



word. you guys have to be absolutely kidding me. A trio of Kobe, Lamar and Jerm would be one of the best in recent nba history, and by far the best in the league today.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I really think there is a possibility that we could possibly get JO without getting rid of Odom. If the Pacers are looking to rebuild, I'm sure we could package a deal for JO with Bynum, Farmar, possibly Kwame etc. to get the deal done, if JO demands out and wants to go to the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I just want to send a big "**** you!" Jack Haley's way for screwing up the Boozer trade. 30 pts 13 reb 3 assts for Boozer tonight..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Do it Mitch!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eternal said:


> I really think there is a possibility that we could possibly get JO without getting rid of Odom. If the Pacers are looking to rebuild, I'm sure we could package a deal for JO with Bynum, Farmar, possibly Kwame etc. to get the deal done, if JO demands out and wants to go to the Lakers.


Do you plan on suiting up for us next season to play point gaurd...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Do you plan on suiting up for us next season to play point gaurd...


I heard that William Henry Parker is a free agent :drool2: maybe we should give him a try in the training camp :djparty: 
In case you dont know who he is, I heard that he was a NY playground legend :worthy:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Do you plan on suiting up for us next season to play point gaurd...


Ever hear of free agency?


----------

